# Volunteer perk ripe for abuse? Critics: More days off on our tax dime



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Gov. Deval Patrick wants to give state workers time off to perform volunteer work. 
(Staff photo by Nancy Lane)
 
Local Politics
*Volunteer perk ripe for abuse? Critics: More days off on our tax dime*
By *Dave Wedge *
 
Gov. Deval Patrick's vast expansion of a program allowing state workers to take up to a dozen taxpayer-funded days off per year to volunteer has critics raising questions about oversight, administrative costs and potential conflicts.
» Gov ready for nip, tuck on budget
» Deval asks state workers to kick in 

More From The Coupe:

*Gov rips 'gut' warning'*
By *Jessica Van Sack *
Gov. Deval Patrick slammed U.S. Homeland Security Secretary Michael Chertoff yesterday for scaring people with his "gut feeling" about an...


----------

